# Best arm #3



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

*Who has the best arm*​
Tuc717.95%Cookie1846.15%Banned 00.00%Jimmy512.82%Predator25.13%the future717.95%


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Who has the best arm #3


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

still tuc...

19'' forarm!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

who cares? lol


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

Jimmy


----------



## Hardrive (Apr 28, 2004)

the future ?? but there is no pics??


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

We're guessing he's got a 39" arm, well, with the curls he does, they've gotta be around that size


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, not useing my pic eh  must put you all to shame  hehe


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> We're guessing he's got a 39" arm, well, with the curls he does, they've gotta be around that size


It could look like this.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Wonder if that guy has ever heard of synthenol.. u think.....lol ****hole who would wana look like that!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

That Ar5ehole?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hardrive said:


> the future ?? but there is no pics??


Now that is funny!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I would not have that body for a million dollars.

I bet he even is not strong.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I did a lot of Testosterone. I did about 3000 mg of Test per week. I love Testosterone and I love Equipoise. The Test I did was mostly propionate. Once in a while I would do enanthate and I would always keep it with Equipoise. I'd probably do, oh God&#8230; I would do a shot every other day. I wouldn't worry about the amount of oil; I would worry about the amount of drug. Over the course of a week, I take 3,000 mg of Test and probably put in 400 to 500 mg of Equipoise. Remember, that's 15 mg shots. So that would be about 10 CC's of EQ over a week's period. I would do shoulders, triceps, and biceps


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=211hate

Do you think this guy has a problem?


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

meet David Boston of the miami dolphins


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

I voted for cookie cos he is my mate


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

none of you lot have got sh1t on greg valentino


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

James.Titor said:


> none of you lot have got sh1t on greg valentino


I think we have,

We`ll all live longer than that oil bag,

What a ****er he is a total ****ing disgrace to the sport,make no wonder people think we are barmier than we really are,what type of message is he sending out to the newbies.



> I voted for cookie cos he is my mate


Thanks jimmy


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Carnivore said:


> meet David Boston of the miami dolphins


The chick to the left has a big arm too


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

lol. oh, and i agree with OSC


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> The chick to the left has a big arm too


The guys forarm is ripped too.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Jimmy and OSC both look ok, David Boston of the miami dolphins as big arms


----------



## paul m (Mar 8, 2005)

Check this out!!


----------



## paul m (Mar 8, 2005)

This is my training partners arm at his last show.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Post up the rest of mitch or a full bi pose, looks cool in the pics


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

samurai69 said:


> Post up the rest of mitch or a full bi pose, looks cool in the pics


Your workout partner sure does look good and so do you paul m!


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

ohhh look, wingers back :wave:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Carlos901 said:


> ohhh look, wingers back :wave:


What no hug?


----------



## gator_mclusky (Dec 14, 2004)

All look solid but i gats to go w/ TUC.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

gator_mclusky said:


> All look solid but i gats to go w/ TUC.


Size does matter.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

ok, here is my arm


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

lol your arm looks bigger than your chest from this pic to the latest, nice going

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=9226


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

sorry i should of said, but the "chest" pic was took a while ago


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Got a real good peak there Chef de Carlos. Keep up the good work. I think your face looks a tab bit blotchy, but hey, you got a nice smiley face going on!


----------



## muscleboy63 (Feb 23, 2005)

mine wins!!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

LOL yeah right.

Now where is the proper picture of 'YOUR' arm????


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanitys was better. :rolleye11................son.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

this dude looks plain stupid i wonder if he will be at the circus show I go to.id rather have matchstick arms than look like that.Unfortunately I have to put up with 18inch arms tensed


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

ok........son


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Carlos901 said:


> ok........son


Nothing like bringing up the dead back to life.......lol.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

hello sexy how u doing, long time no c


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Carlos90210 said:


> hello sexy how u doing, long time no c


Doing good m8.


----------

